# Flatbeds



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a 2000 Chevy ext. 1/2 ton short box that the box sides are cracking and splitting down the sides where the front rail and side rails meet under my crossover toolbox. I guess I have to much weight in it and have stood on top of it to reach what I was needing to work on to much. If I had caught it earlier I would have put some supports under the toolbox to slow the splitting, but that didn't happen. I have talked with an auto body tech, he said it is extremely hard to permeantly fix and the chances are high it will just split again. At this time I am faced with finding a new box of the same color and condition or just go to a flatbed with some built in/add on storage. I'm leaning towards a flat bed so I don't have to try and match paint colors and I heard that insurance would be cheaper also. What brands of flatbeds does everyone like.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Flatbeds are a pretty regional thing. Around Colorado, Temco is a popular brand. Basic and affordable. 

If these were more reasonably priced, I would put this B&W brand on my Dodge. http://www.turnoverball.com/products/truckbed/construction-truck-bed


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I like flat beds with boxes. you can get a lot in the boxes if you do it right and you don't have to look down into it.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Why don't you just weld one up yourself? They are pretty simple.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

B&w has some awesome beds but they are expensive!! Pronghorn is our local brand. I have thought of welding up my own but time right now is out of the question and I'm afraid my other bed won't last that long. I am also looking at Hillsboro aluminum and steel beds. I have been told that if I put a Steele bed on I might have to add an extra leaf to the springs cause of the added weight, that's where the aluminum came into play. The one concern is that the aluminum may be more inclined to break welds or such and be hard to get fixed.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Knapheide builds really well thought out and quality constructed flatbeds and utility beds.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I have bought a couple used on Craigslist. If I ever went back to a truck I would put a utility body on it. I can find those for about $500, also on Craigslist.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

You're not going to find a good one for $500 bucks


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Jason.. Where are you located?


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

QCCI said:


> You're not going to find a good one for $500 bucks


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pts/4156946937.html
I found this in less than 60 seconds.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

It's also not $500, and how much do you think it will cost to get it to Connecticut?

I don't want to argue with you, if that one works for you...great! But a quality built new utility bed will cost somewhere between 5k-10k


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I picked miss to show you they are in your area. Easily found. I buy and sell a lot if cars, trucks, and parts. If you prefer spending 5 to 10 grand knock yourself out, there are great deals out there.


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

I am located in Hoxie


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I know a guy with a utility body in McPherson... I'll see what he wants for it tomorrow if your interested


----------



## nwksremodeler (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve, Thanks for the offer but I think I want to stick with a flatbed or box bed since I farm also. I have an enclosed trailer to carry the tools and supplies. Your down in the Hutchinson area? Business still balls to the walls down there?  I think this $4.00 corn will slow things down out my way, more ag base than w2 workers out my way.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

flat bed with stake pockets. very versatile


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

nwksremodeler said:


> Steve, Thanks for the offer but I think I want to stick with a flatbed or box bed since I farm also. I have an enclosed trailer to carry the tools and supplies. Your down in the Hutchinson area? Business still balls to the walls down there? I think this $4.00 corn will slow things down out my way, more ag base than w2 workers out my way.


I'm mostly in Mac lately.. Huge industrial base and refinery have kept the area strong (fingers crossed). I think I passed on more work last year than I've done in years past.

If you go with a Hillsboro, let me know when you come through, I'll buy ya lunch.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Hoxie isn't that far from Fort Morgan, CO where the Temco flatbeds are made. Maybe some of your local trailer dealers have some you could check out.


----------

